# South Dakota juvies in the decoys take 2



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Had a another great weekend of hunting (April 19th and20th) the very last birds around in eastern SD. 98 Sat morning for 5 guys and one video taping, and a limit of 80 for Sunday morning for 4 of us. Sat was sunny and little wind with 700 silo socks and 3 vortex's. Birds finished well, but a little more wind it would have been ugly. Also shot 2 bands, both Ross's geese. Went online and mine was banded 7-22-2006 in Nunavut. That night the same roost was scouted and the birds feed in the same field as the morning hunt. So Sunday we set up in the same field. Sunday we used 800 custom windsocks because the wind was blowing strong and we don't like the movement of silos in higher winds. All I have to say about Sunday morning is FOG, WIND, JUVIES, WOW! We had an east wind with the roost less than 1/2 mile west of us, so they were coming to the sounds of the callers. We shot are first birds at 6:50am (sunrise) and are 80 by 7:15am, 25 minutes and 80 geese. The birds worked/finished well to say the least. Sunday morning seemed more like duck opener. Warm, foggy and a limiting in no time. I really wonder what we could have ended up with without the 20 bird limit. Of the 178 for the weekend we had less then 10 adults. Put on a ton of miles to find these geese put in the end in was worth it. This was my latest snow hunt in SD by 8 days. Hopefully these birds will stick around a few more days so we can get another shot at them. If not I hunted with some new friends and shared some memories. It was a great spring? Enjoy









My wife with two banded ross's geese








sat. hunt, April 19








sunday hunt, April 20


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Damn!!!!! Looks like fun, great pics.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Great Pics and congrats on the bands. Seems to be alot of banded Rpss geese this spring.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow!! Great story and pics to go along with it. Got my blood really pumping. The action must have been nonstop for those 25 minutes!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Very nice...!!

Days like that make the mediocre ones, all the sweeter..

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Congrats on the Hunts and thanks for the write up!!!!


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice hunt. Would like to have been there for that one. T


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice work guys , Awsome !!!


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Very Nice!! Congrates on the bands!!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

3 birds a min. Thats crazy! im surprised your dog didnt go crosseyed. Congrats on the sweet hunt. :beer:


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

You should have kept shooting


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

How many decoys were you using?

Nick


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

gotta love the juvies


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

where are the reel wings? you can't shoot birds without reel wings! I guess I missed a good weekend. But the turkey's did need shooting, nice pics. I'll take a band if you can't find anyone to take them.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

bud you can have both bands if you want. :roll: thats why turkeys suck! should ditch the turkeys and shoot the snows.


----------



## GB GooseHunter (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice hunt and nice pics


----------



## k4labs (Feb 1, 2007)

Justin:
We were there weren't we?!!!! Hey, just wanted to say thanks for the invite on Sat. and I'm glad that we were able to do the scouting for Sunday so this Great shoot was possible. Hope your wife's ready to deliver another hunter to the fraternity of Snow Goose hunters. Fellows-- Justin's wife shot with us on Sat. and she is 9 months pregnant. That didn't stop her from pitching in and stubbling blinds and doing her part at all. What a fantastic trooper!!! We got to meet some wonderful new friends and share some laughs and stories from the great state of South Dakota. Hope that next year we can do it again!
Gordy


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

gordy was glad we met and hunted together. what a great weekend. was awsome to hunt with you guys. hope to see out in sd this fall. take care. justin.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

one of my so call friend keeps on telling me he is shooting snow geese in south dakota by Garden City do any of u guys now if there is still snows even in the state


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

ghostbuster said:


> one of my so call friend keeps on telling me he is shooting snow geese in south dakota by Garden City do any of u guys now if there is still snows even in the state


Get me the GPS coordinates and I'll tell you... 8)


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> one of my so call friend keeps on telling me he is shooting snow geese in south dakota by Garden City do any of u guys now if there is still snows even in the state


If there are..you can bet he's not your "so called friend" anymore... :wink:


----------

